# Just a little clip



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys are boring!  We need some more activity in the Agility section! I don't have much going on, but do have a camera phone picture of our nearly all GSD class tonight:









And a very short dogwalk clip:


I was told that while it is excellent that Pimg is gaining confidence and footing on the dogwalk, I need to teach her to collect on the bottom ramp so that she isn't jamming her elbows and shoulders so much. This is probably true, but I plan a 2on/2off on the dogwalk anyway (hmmm... I should probably start working on that)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

How fun to have so many GSDs in your class!! I'm jealous - we've only had another GSD in one class and she was more reactive than my Tara!

Nice speed on the dog walk.  2on/2off is quite possibly Tara's favorite agility thing to do.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

We usually have those two plus a white GSD. There is also a springer spaniel and a JRT. The WGSD and JRT were missing yesterday, and it was a LOT of fun with only 4 people in class! How funny that a 2on/2off is her favorite!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am SO excited because I got an actual full clip of our sequencing tonight! Enjoy!


EDIT- Forgot to mention, I started a low calorie diet with lots of exercise last week. My pants kept falling down during my run! hahaha! Need to drill another hole in my belt!! :rofl:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It's REALLY hard to tell, but at 0:15, her front right foot hits the down-side contact of the a-frame! Yeah, perfect run!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice run, and yeah I rewatched that part because it looked like she blew it (the contact). What made you decide not to teach 2o2o? Seems that with the speed she's getting close to missing contacts?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I haven't really started working static contacts performance at all. We will be doing a running contact on the A-Frame, but 2on/2off on the dogwalk and teeter. To date though, we have done so little work here, I might as well say we haven't even started.

She also proved she is getting the concept of weave poles too! I'm doing 2x2 weaves and I was able to send her from the WRONG side (about 8 o'clock position!) and she could consistently nail the entry. It's still way slow, but we are still way new! haha! But my instructor was floored that we've progressed so far with that.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What are 2 x 2?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

2x2 Weave Pole Training DVD


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Worked some weave pole and wobble board training tonight. I need a bigger room!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, LOVED THE VIDEO!

The #1 thing 'wrong' most of us do when we start YOU have mastered! Your dog is LOVING LOVING LOVING this and you are tearing thru the course! WHOOHOO TO YOU!!!! Keep the drives and running (and your pants  ) up and you both will be fabulous in agility!

Means it's even more important though to take a sec and really figure out your criteria for doing your contacts and make that a priority. Cause to have an otherwise perfect run, way under time, get disqualified cause the judge isn't sure about your contact is a heart breaker.

I know people are concerned about their dogs structurally with a 2on/2off but the way I train it, the vast amount of training is just down on the bottom of the contact and we start with the equipment low. So by the time everything is up to speed and high, we only do contacts in class (maybe a few times) and if we trial (and that's only once or twice a day). I've seen my dogs slam down harder and faster when hiking in the hilly woods!

I like the 2on/2off cause it's clear to the dog. Clear to me. And CLEAR TO THE JUDGE! I don't want them to have to think 'Hm, did that foot hit the yellow?'. 

I also NEED that time at the bottom of the contact! Sometimes to get my head together. Sometimes to calm the dog for a sec. And alot of times cause the obstacle directly in front of us is NOT the next part of the course!

Love love love how you have the toy at the end! :wild:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks MRL! Glad to have some feedback! Yes, I need to definitely start defining what I want to accomplish in the way of contacts... Clearly Pimg is loving agility, and so the "just getting familiar with equipment" phase is likely in our past. It's probably wise advice to start defining our contact zones.

I _know_ that you should work your contacts off of the equipment and then transfer that knowledge back to the equipment, but honestly- I've kind of been using the fact that I don't have an outdoor teeter or a-frame in my yard yet as an excuse. Pretty lame excuse since I don't think it's stopped raining here ALL FREAKIN' MONTH! (Yes, I'm very tired of the rain. And mud.)

But we have a travel board, and there's no reason we can't start working some contacts in the house. I think I will add that to my training schedule. 

...And how about those weave poles!? I have practiced them maybe 4 times in class and perhaps twice at home- no more than perhaps 30mins total, and Pimg is already understanding 4 poles! She is such an incredibly fast learner- makes me so proud!! 

Haha- and watching the course video, geeezzz my pants are really lose, lol!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

How did you make the wobble board? Do they actually use that in agility competitions (never seen it in one) or is it just for balance/confidence training purposes?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun said:


> How did you make the wobble board? Do they actually use that in agility competitions (never seen it in one) or is it just for balance/confidence training purposes?


It is definitely not used in competition- just a training device. It has worked WONDERS for her on gaining balance and confidence though. I truly believe it is because of this simple device that she does so well on the teeter. (And she has been performing that well on the teeter since I made it...)

See this link: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nt-do-yourself-ideas-hints-3.html#post2018088


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've trained contacts with a board propped up on the end of my sofa in the house! I no longer have any contact 'equipment' in my yard, apparently if you don't repaint and due routine maintenance on wood you leave outdoors 100% of the time, it rots! Who knew ( duh....  )

No matter what you decide, just make sure you KNOW what you want and are consistant in class and at home. If you have high rewards and keep if fun, the stopping on the contact can be as fun as moving on! Say you release to the tug toy and PLAY!!! Or have tons of REAL treats you give on the ground to the dog as long as they are standing 'in the position'.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, I think you are doing a great job!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

She looks great!


----------

